
Austin's Fix for Homelessness: Tiny Houses, and Lots of Neighbors - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/design/2018/11/community-first-village-homeless-tiny-homes-austin-texas/575611/
======
jseliger
It's as if building housing units for people will ameliorate the homelessness
problem; perhaps SF and LA could consider a similar approach. For that matter,
perhaps both cities could legalize building more housing units for non-
homeless people too, thus ameliorating their housing crises.

